# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

I started giving just baby rice at four months old. But not consistently, every other couple of days. We only started weaning and doing it consistently when he was 6 months old.


----------



## x__amour

It really is amazing how it can vary! But a little after 4 months for us. After her 4 month appointment her pediatrician said to slowly start weaning with baby rice, then different types of baby rice, gradually moving to the supported sitter foods and then sitter foods at 6 months. Tori doesn't get fed every day, only a little bit just to "get used" to the idea. When she turns 6 months I'll be more consistent.

These are the general "guidelines" for weaning here in the US.

*For supported sitter foods are...*
Sits with help or support, on tummy pushes up on arms with straight elbows, smiles and looks at you while feeding, open mouth and leans toward spoon, at least double birth weight, preferably at least 13lbs.

*For sitter foods are...*
Sits independently, picks up and holds small objects in hands, reaches for food or spoon when hungry, uses upper lip to help clear food off of spoon.
*
For crawler foods are...*
Crawls with stomach off the floor, may pull self up to stand, begins to self feed with fingers, begins to use jaw to mash food.

:flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

My pedi gave us the go ahead at her four month check up and basically said to start three times a day. I was giving her 2 one ounce jars a day(so less than a full stage one jar) for a little because she really wanted them. She would avoid nursing just to get to them, but i make my own organic food and mix my milk into it, so I didnt think too much of it. After a week or so she started to be real fussy when I went to feed her so I stopped giving her any for a few days. Then two days ago she started looking for the baby food again so i've been giving her 1-2 2 ounce jars a day when she wants them, but if she gets fussy i just toss whatever she doesnt eat. 
I'm basically just going with what she wants, while obviously cutting her off if she gets too demanding. :flower:

I really advise making your own food, btw. I had to use a jar of gerber organic bananas and I swear they tasted like sugar. Nothing like what my homemade ones did.


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn started getting cereal when she was just 4 months old. She was getting a little bit here and there.
I started giving her more cereal when she turned 5 months old along with baby food.
She has 2 jars of baby food and a bowl of cereal at dinner. She will sometimes have a bowl of it and baby food for breakfast and lunch.
but it varies for lunch and breakfast cause I'm at school and my parents watch her.


----------



## EffyKat

Adam has a bowl of rice for breakfast. And a bowl of rice/pudding at Dinner. But he always has his 9 oz bottles with them.. He's a little piggy :D


----------



## annawrigley

This thread could be fun :lol::help::argh:

I gave Noah some baby porridge at 4 months old but he wasn't too fussed so I stopped and started again at 5.5 months, just started off with lunch at first and he'd have a fruit or veg puree, then gradually worked up to 3 meals a day. Here baby food is like
4 months
7 months
10 months
12 months
So I just followed that xx


----------



## stephx

We started BLW at 24 weeks, just by introducing some steamed veg infront of her. She didn't actually eat anything untill well after 6 months though. Now she has 3 meals a day, toast for breakfast. Rice cakes or sandwiches for lunch and steamed veg or fruit for tea. She's never had any jarred food and only had baby rice once x


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> We started BLW at 24 weeks, just by introducing some steamed veg infront of her. She didn't actually eat anything untill well after 6 months though. Now she has 3 meals a day, toast for breakfast. Rice cakes or sandwiches for lunch and steamed veg or fruit for tea. She's never had any jarred food and *only had baby rice once* x

Same, because its rank and he agreed with me! :lol:


----------



## stephx

Yeah I just didnt see the point in it, it's vile looking an tasting and just empty calories IMO x


----------



## Rhio92

HV said to start giving Connor rice at 4 months, I tried it but he just wasn't ready. He's now 5 months and has porridge for breakfast and tea, but going to start giving him pureed veg for tea now, and maybe next week, move to 3 meals. 
As for baby rice... He just wont eat it! And I'm not surprised, because it look and tastes VILE :sick:


----------



## _laura

Yeah Max doesn't like the rice. We started at just after 4 months after being advised but I want to try and BLW so were only giving him a little bit of food every other day. He seems to really like it, preferring puréed fruit so I normally give him a bit of a banana or mango. He seems interested so I'll keep going but he doesn't cry out for it and only seems to want it when I put it infront of him. Oh and I normally give it to him at lunch :)


----------



## 08marchbean

i gave her a few spoon of bab rice about 5 months one day but she wasnt ready so we waited till about 6-6.5 months and did BLW. in our case im really glad we waited i have loooove BLW she can now scoop yoghurts/mash etc with her spoon by herself and get it in her mouth and she ate all her dinner last night with a fork (me stabbing it and she grabs it off me and shovs it in her mouth!) and everything else she eats with her hands. she has very adventurous tastes and will eat ANYTHING she loves spicy foods and basil and smoked salmon- little weirdo!

i love that she eats her meals with us and will eat whatever we eat. so id dont have to make 2 meals coz im lazy! :haha:


----------



## nadinek

lol Steph and Anna when we first got baby rice OH and me looked at it, looked at each other and said words i cant say here. :blush: totally agree.

We waited until 6m with DD1. started her on steamed and pureed veg and fruit, like pears and apples and pumpkin and such. did mashed avocado too but didnt cook that lol! did it after she breastfed and then did a new food every 3 days 1 at a time. its great andshes the best little eater ever seen! will do the same w/dd2 in 3 weeks or so.

Never heard of sitter or sitter supported foods and that before! intersting what other countries do!


----------



## casann

We started BLW at 6 months with just steamed veg then started giving him the same home cooked meals as we had. He loved it would definatly recommend baby led weaning . So stress fee x


----------



## Mei190

I am going to be waiting till 6 months with Nathaniel. HV scared the hell out of me and I don't want any problems with him not being ready, those two things combined mean I am going to wait :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Baby rice is vile, we only tried it the once too, now we do BLW. She started 3 days before she was 5 months.
She's on 3 meals a day now, loves everything you put in front of her lol.


----------



## annawrigley

I wish I had done BLW and waited til 6 months. Noah can now eat any finger food pretty much, sandwiches cut into 4 (he's currently nomming down on a cheese sandwich!), banana etc. He can spoon feed himself if I load the spoon but sometimes he lobs it :dohh: From what I've seen from those who BLW he would probably be able to fully feed himself by now. I don't know why more people haven't heard of it! Even when I asked HV about weaning she just explained TW to me, never even said there was another option.
Ah well next time!


----------



## Sarah10

Tried Jayden at one day under 17 weeks, really shouldn't of but i was desperate and wouldn't get any help for his reflux, stopped after 2 days as it wasn't making a difference, then from 5 months did blw, odd time i feed him breakfast but he usually does it himself.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Robyn was 4 months when we started, on the advice of our health visitor as her weight gain had dropped and she was always hungry. 

I won't be weaning Logan until he's ready, and definately not before he's 4 months unless advised to by a doctor or midwife. I'm watching out for signs that's he's ready. No point in rushing it. I expect it'll be between 4 and 6 months. Not fussed when :)

x


----------



## Kimmer

We did BLW at 6 months. She's never had a purée, jar or any baby rice at all :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

I started Jayden at 4 months old. She has one small bowl of supported sitter baby rice cereal a day at dinner time and she LOVES it! When it gets on her bib she will pick the bib up and eat it off of it then come back for more lol. I plan on staying on that until she is 5 months then bring in some other supported sitter foods probably. I have an appointment for Jayden on the 27th of this month and I will be asking them what they think we should be doing.


----------



## KiansMummy

I started at 5.5 months with different fruit/veg purees he now has what we have xx


----------



## lauram_92

i can't really answer this cause i haven't weaned oliver yet.. (but i find it pretty interesting & wanted it to show up in my user cp ;))

my mum keeps trying to force me to start giving him baby rice, but i don't want to just yet. she was in the co-op or something the other day & 'almost bought some'.. she keeps saying to give him a few spoonfuls before his night time bottle.. (she weaned both me & my brother early & likes to push her own views, lol!) but i plan on starting him when he is probably in between 3 & 4 months.. i'll see what the health visitor says but i am sure she will be cool with it, he is a big boy & i think he would take it well. he had a spoon of calpol the other day because he was a bit poorly after his jabs & really enjoyed it.. :D (but i think everyone does!)


----------



## leoniebabey

i weaned at 4 1/2 months, he took to it straight away.
I gave him baby rice/baby porride and at about 5 1/2 month started with stage 1 jars
at 6 months i started to give him finger foods ect. 
now he'll eat ANYTHING! he's not turned nothing away he'll happy pick things up and eat or be spoon fed. 
He has a mix of home cooked and jars


----------



## annawrigley

lauram_92 said:


> i can't really answer this cause i haven't weaned oliver yet.. (but i find it pretty interesting & wanted it to show up in my user cp ;))
> 
> my mum keeps trying to force me to start giving him baby rice, but i don't want to just yet. she was in the co-op or something the other day & 'almost bought some'.. she keeps saying to give him a few spoonfuls before his night time bottle.. (she weaned both me & my brother early & likes to push her own views, lol!) but i plan on starting him when he is probably in between 3 & 4 months.. i'll see what the health visitor says but i am sure she will be cool with it, he is a big boy & i think he would take it well. he had a spoon of calpol the other day because he was a bit poorly after his jabs & really enjoyed it.. :D (but i think everyone does!)

I don't like Calpol :lol: I think I'm the only person in the world.
You should really try to wait til after 4 months hun, Noah's always been a big boy but he wasn't ready til almost 6 months, go with your instincts but try to hold off if you can x


----------



## emmylou92

My HV has told me to start weaning hollie, and to be honest she loves it she gets really giddy when she can smell food and giggles loads. my HV told me to wean her as she is very hungry...she is on extra hungry formula at 6 oz every 4 hour wih some home made baby food in the afternoon.

if she dosen't have to food she is ratty and has 7oz every 3 hour.

i know people have very different views on this...but i'm at a loss for what else to do when my daughter is scremong for something more filling. i'm just following advice i have been given...

i've never been a mum befor...i'm still learning.


----------



## _laura

emmylou92 said:


> My HV has told me to start weaning hollie, and to be honest she loves it she gets really giddy when she can smell food and giggles loads. my HV told me to wean her as she is very hungry...she is on extra hungry formula at 6 oz every 4 hour wih some home made baby food in the afternoon.
> 
> if she dosen't have to food she is ratty and has 7oz every 3 hour.
> 
> i know people have very different views on this...but i'm at a loss for what else to do when my daughter is scremong for something more filling. i'm just following advice i have been given...
> 
> i've never been a mum befor...i'm still learning.

Max was on 8-9oz of hungry baby every 3 hours before my HV suggested weaning Hun. 6oz is still roughly along the guideline for a baby of your LOs age. But it's up to you.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava was on 9oz aswel for months, was constant screaming too, I took her to the doctor to see if it was reflux/colic/teething if Hollie is constant screaming have you got a second opinion for someone other than your HV?
I spoke to many HV's at baby club and it was suprising how many different opinions they had, I would really reccomend that.
Now that you've started weaning though I think it will be hard to stop now as she klind of expects to have it. I'd really suggest not upping her food though, up her bottles instead, at this stage all she needs is milk, nothing more.


----------



## pansylove

Ariella has baby oats for lunch (three table spoons worth) and she has a 1/4 of a small jar of food for dinner, and 7oz of normal formula every 4 hours. she's 4 1/2 months old.
it's perfect for us, and means she now goes to bed at 8pm and wakes up at 8am. 
nobody told me to wean her or advise me or anything, i went with my natural instincts. she loves it, she opens her mouth for the food and always wants more, always takes it off her bib. she doesn't like cauliflower cheese though..... haha.

every baby is different. I've not fully weaned her, I'm BLW and she's saying she wants it and i'm going with that.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke was weaned at 4 months, Tried baby rice but he refused it, so i offered him some bannana because I thought, " I wouldn't eat that crap why should he" and he loved it. was on 1 meal a day at first and by 5 months on 3 meals and by 6 months 3 meals with puddings. He is a great eater!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

We started BLW just after 6 months. She's never had baby rice, purees...


----------



## fantastica

He was nealy 6 months...I just enever even thought about it before, we never went to baby clinic or anything though, and it was the first (and only) time we went when HV was surprised he wasn't eating yet. He did drink a lot of milk, but I just thought that was normal and he needed it! I'm glad I waited though!


----------



## AriannasMama

Started with rice at 4.5 months because she was eating 6oz every 2 hours, by 5 months she was getting breakfast and dinner and now she gets breakfast, lunch, and dinner :)


----------



## Natasha2605

5 months when we started. We started with TW because I didn't know too much about BLW but at 6 months we started BLW and that's how we still go!

Anna, Summer still doesn't feed herself unless it's with her hands. She'll occasionally eat off a spoon if I load it for her but more often that not it goes through her hair instead xx


----------



## JoJo16

i first tried alice about 5 months i think she was just having a growth spurt n needed extra milk tho so i stopped and at 6 months she was having a few mouthfuls 3 times a day it wasnt untill about 7 - 7.5 months she was eating properly. now she just eats what i have i cant remember the last time she had a jar.


----------



## pansylove

i fully weaned at 2 months, she's on solids now at 4 months even though she doesn't have teeth i just toss her an apple and she seems to get through it alright.
she loves spaghetti, especially when i don't cut it up and she just slurps it down.

rah.


----------



## Rhio92

Random stupid question - How do you do carrot? I cooked it, and blended it for aaages yet it was still lumpy :growlmad: Connor's not taking to veg very well, much prefers his porridge :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Rhio92 said:


> Random stupid question - How do you do carrot? I cooked it, and blended it for aaages yet it was still lumpy :growlmad: Connor's not taking to veg very well, much prefers his porridge :haha:

Did you cook it long enough? I never seem to cook veg for long enough and it's all hard lol, though I give her mini carrot stick, don't blend. Did you steam it or boil it? x


----------



## Jellyt

We did BLW at 6 months.


----------



## xSophieBx

17weeks, she was such a hungry baby and needed it, I only started off with breakfast at 1st x


----------



## lauram_92

is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?


----------



## vinteenage

..


----------



## lauram_92

vinteenage said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?
> 
> I gave up on keeping count on how often Finn eats because I feel like it's _constant_! Instead I just keep track of the over all amount (which is usually 30-35 oz) and the doctor said thats fine.Click to expand...

ooh, i might try doing that! even though i will most definately loose count :haha: he always seems to get it bang on the oz, never a bit less or a bit more, so weird.


----------



## _laura

lauram_92 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?
> 
> I gave up on keeping count on how often Finn eats because I feel like it's _constant_! Instead I just keep track of the over all amount (which is usually 30-35 oz) and the doctor said thats fine.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i might try doing that! even though i will most definately loose count :haha: he always seems to get it bang on the oz, never a bit less or a bit more, so weird.Click to expand...

Keep a diary of when he eats and how much if you feel that helps x


----------



## lauram_92

_laura said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?
> 
> I gave up on keeping count on how often Finn eats because I feel like it's _constant_! Instead I just keep track of the over all amount (which is usually 30-35 oz) and the doctor said thats fine.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i might try doing that! even though i will most definately loose count :haha: he always seems to get it bang on the oz, never a bit less or a bit more, so weird.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep a diary of when he eats and how much if you feel that helps xClick to expand...

yeh, think i will have to! if i remember to write it down :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

lauram_92 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?
> 
> I gave up on keeping count on how often Finn eats because I feel like it's _constant_! Instead I just keep track of the over all amount (which is usually 30-35 oz) and the doctor said thats fine.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i might try doing that! even though i will most definately loose count :haha: he always seems to get it bang on the oz, never a bit less or a bit more, so weird.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep a diary of when he eats and how much if you feel that helps xClick to expand...
> 
> yeh, think i will have to! if i remember to write it down :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

thats how I was, I could never remember to write it down..,maybe keep a pad and pen by where the bottles are so you can write it down as you make the bottle.


----------



## MommyGrim

We started Avalon on rice cereal around 4 months, every day, and she didn't seem to thrilled with it, so we stopped until around 5 or so months, and she wanted nothing to do with it, so we kept trying and trying. I even tried giving her bananas and apples to try to get her to eat more, but nothing. We started getting actual jarred baby food from WIC when she turned 6 months, but she wanted NOTHING to do with it at all...so we waited and kept trying. And around 6m3w to 7m she FINALLY started eating food, and now she gets 3-4 meals a day. But she's terribly underweight (3% for her age :wacko: ) and so we add rice and oatmeal to her baby food every day...
Empty calories can be good sometimes :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

Laura Noah had a bottle every 3 hours up until he was like 9 months old!


----------



## holly2234

Laura i spoke to a health visitor about this last week because Erin eats loads in the day but not quite as much at night. She said its normal for them to eat more often in the day to make up for what theyre missing if theyre asleep longer during the night.


----------



## Sarah10

lauram_92 said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal that oliver wants fed every three hours (apart from nights) whether he takes 3oz, 4oz or 5oz?
> 
> I gave up on keeping count on how often Finn eats because I feel like it's _constant_! Instead I just keep track of the over all amount (which is usually 30-35 oz) and the doctor said thats fine.Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, i might try doing that! even though i will most definately loose count :haha: he always seems to get it bang on the oz, never a bit less or a bit more, so weird.Click to expand...
> 
> Keep a diary of when he eats and how much if you feel that helps xClick to expand...
> 
> yeh, think i will have to! if i remember to write it down :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

Jayden was always having bottles day/night until 5months, now hes 8 months today :yipee: has one at 7amish, one at 1pmish and one at 7pmish (2 nightfeeds too!) but only takes 6oz at a time now, he used to have 70oz some days :rofl::hissy::headspin::headspin:


----------

